# New gun!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a new toy today - a Glock 19 with Ameriglo night sights...

I had to sell my Glock 48, because the combo of the single stack grip and glock grip angle hurt my wrist. But, the double stack Glocks don't bother me...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice! I'm surprised that you could even get one? Most of the dealers around me are all out of them. Even Davidson's which is a major distributor are all out of Glocks. https://www.galleryofguns.com/genie...pe=All&cal=All&rebate=No&com=No&zipcode=86305


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got it from a place that deals in blue label Glocks. They were the ONLY people who had one that I could find. Since I qualify for blue label pricing, I go a great deal.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I really like my G19. It is what i carry most of the time. Mine is a real shooter for me. Congratulations.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My old G19 is an all time favorite. Congratulations!
Mine is accessorized for skunk abatement when they hide in the darkness.
Crimson Trace Laser Grip, Glock night sights, Olight PL-Mini work light.








GW


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> I picked up a new toy today - a Glock 19 with Ameriglo night sights...
> 
> I had to sell my Glock 48, because the combo of the single stack grip and glock grip angle hurt my wrist. But, the double stack Glocks don't bother me...


Did you watch our guys last night?


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Congrats on your new Glock!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, I did not get a chance. My girlfriend was visiting from out of town, and I rarely get to see her. So, I did not watch the game


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Slugo said:


> Congrats on your new Glock!


Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I finally got to go shoot it this morning. First time in 6 months... I was the 1st one at the indoor range. And, I got outta there before it got busy.

Gun shoots great.

I've owned several Glocks in years past. So, I knew what I was getting... I love the Ameriglo night sights...


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> I finally got to go shoot it this morning. First time in 6 months... I was the 1st one at the indoor range. And, I got outta there before it got busy.
> 
> Gun shoots great.
> 
> I've owned several Glocks in years past. So, I knew what I was getting... I love the Ameriglo night sights...


Happy to hear it. The Glock 19 has ruled the roost for many years, and still going strong!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice G19 man!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The gun feels pretty good in the hand. I like it


----------

